# (WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1



## rbooth (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings,

I just posted a similar message about freetype and have similar questions about the "type1" module.  I get the following error message in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log file:

(II) LoadModule: "type1"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1
(II) UnloadModule: "type1"
(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

Here is what I'm running now also:
$ uname -a
FreeBSD FreeBSD.Juniper.net 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May 1 08:49:13 UTC 2009 root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386

And here is the portion of my xorg.conf file that is loading this module:

Section "Module"
Load "dbe" # Double buffer extension
SubSection "extmod"
EndSubSection
Load "type1"
Load "freetype"
# Load "glx"
EndSection

I've also checked out the x.org/wiki and don't get any hits there when I search for type1 or any form of the error message.  I also checked the FAQ's there and they seem to be a little light on content.
The issue appears to be cosmetic as X and Gnome seem to work fine .

If there is anything else that I need to provide let me know. This is my second post to this forum so please be patient with me ;-)


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2009)

It doesn't exist anymore so you can safely remove it from xorg.conf.

Actually, you can safely remove the entire Module section. All the necessary modules are loaded by default these days.


----------

